# Steaming milk - required quantity



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've recently been told that when filling a milk pitcher, you need to ensure the milk always fills to at least the start of the bottom of the spout.

This has been causing problems for me, as once the milk starts to get a good roll going, it spews out.

Is it really a hard and fast rule that you must fill the pitcher up to the start of the spout?

Ed


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Not sure on the "Rule" but I recently purchased a smaller pitcher for making drinks just for myself but even with a a 0.70 pitcher I didn't used to fill it so it reached the spout and still got really good micro foam.

what sized pitcher doe you currently use?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

It's just a general pointer and not set in stone at all as all pitchers are different. I would say as long as you don't fill it by more than a third you should be fine. You can also reduce the whirlpool effect from being so strong by angling the wand downwards.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Jug too small or overfilled, sounds like. Rule of thumb for me is pick a jug that allows me to fill it to about 1cm below bottom of spout, leaving little or no milk in it after pouring.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've not heard of the spout rule before. In fact I vary the quantity of milk since it is another variable to play with, and aim to produce the same final quantity.


----------

